# Hello all newbie here



## Terpe (Apr 20, 2013)

Hello to all members,
To be honest I'm not yet living in the Philippines. I'm still trapped here in UK for the time being.
Hope I can be a useful member still.
Our plan has been delayed for a short time, but on the positive side it gives us more time to prepare.
I am married to my Filipina wife and we have been in UK now for 10 years after spending many years in Japan.

My wife is originally from Davao area and that's where most of her family still live.
Her mother was from Bohol, and that's where we hope to move to within the next couple of years.

I may not become a prolific poster but I will be an avid reader and will contribute where I'm able and will surely be asking many questions. 
We've been regular visitors to the Philippines over many years and have enjoyed many travels (one of our pleasures).
Since we spent most of out time in Japan and now UK it's been a while since my wife lived in her home country, and despite what she tells me I feel she also needs to re-learn (if that makes sense)

Thanks for allowing me into this online community .


----------



## bri&ivy (Nov 1, 2012)

hi and welcome terpe


----------



## Terpe (Apr 20, 2013)

bri&ivy said:


> hi and welcome terpe


Thanks for the welcome bri&ivy


----------



## candace54 (May 20, 2013)

Hi all, I' m also new!  just got registered. welcome terpe


----------



## Petezap (Jun 21, 2013)

Hi everyone,
I'm new here,living in Naga city,any expats meet up in naga?


----------



## seram (Oct 12, 2011)

Welcome aboard..regards


----------



## ace587 (Jun 18, 2013)

welcome to the forum!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Welcome Terpe, my ship ship had several liberty calls in Japan and I went through a couple of two week course in Japan. Mindano? does the UK embassy have any travel warning's about that area, might be a good place to start. Wish I had the time to post short cuts to previous postings of that area, you might want to research even deeper about that area and this is a good first start.


----------

